# Wiring Protection for Accessible Attic



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Shorten that post up and someone might just take the time to read it.


----------



## theatretch85 (May 17, 2008)

Pictures of the area/items in question will help greatly.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Just because a wire is in an accessible attic, that doesn't mean that it is subject to physical damage. 

The code requires that all wires be protected and secured within 6' of the attic access hole. This can include many methods, but most folks simply install boards right by them and secure them. This helps prevent someone using the wire for a handhold, or pushing some sort of box or equipment over the top of them and damaging them.

The grey area is the storage space in your attic, and whether or not it can be deemed an attic area that justifies physical protection. I could make a valid argument either way. Very subjective call.

Covering exposed wires with furring strips and sheathing definately satisfies the requirement for protection from physical damage.

Is the junction box a junction box or a fixture box? It needs to be reasonably accessible so an electrician or future owner can locate it if need-be. Also a little subjective.

You have to remember that this is not habitable space. It is light storage space and/or attic space. You don't have to have caged lights, and you don't have to worry about voids in the floor sheathing or can lights that stick up through the floor.


----------



## BillyDIY (Aug 24, 2008)

The lighting fixture is in the hall and if you remove it you can gain access. It just so happens that you can see the back end of it from the attic space that I put the sheathing over.

Thanks for the reply thekctermite. I may be over interpreting the term accessible attic then. This space will be used exclusively for storage. As mentioned the height is about four feet so you certainly can't stand in there.

As per the long post, sorry for those whom did not fully read it. History has shown that if you do not provide detail, then the first reply is "provide more detail". And I also thought it would not be beneficial to have separate posts for each of the questions. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

BillyDIY said:


> As per the long post, sorry for those whom did not fully read it. History has shown that if you do not provide detail, then the first reply is "provide more detail". And I also thought it would not be beneficial to have separate posts for each of the questions. Thanks for everyone's help.


Nothing wrong with the length and detail of your post. It isn't all about quick questions and quick replies. :yes:


----------



## BillyDIY (Aug 24, 2008)

*Added photos for better description*

So it has been a while but I finally got around to taking some photos to better desribe my concerns. In general, from what I recall of the code there are restrictions of how close wires can be near the opening of the entrance to the attic stairs. As long as anything in these photos is more than a foot away from the attic stairs it is OK, correct?

AtticLighting - Is it against code to have a line run up like this in an attic for the switch or the light? Do I need a cage around the light?

RecessedLights.jpg - Is it OK to use the yellow romex cable to go from the junction box on the 2x4 to the junction box on the lights? I am not required to use the metal shielded housing like the light housing does from its junction to the ligth itself right? The recessed lights are sealed so I can put some pink insulation right over top, correct? Ignore the gold extension cord and no cover on the junction box in lower right (I put one on since this photo). 

GFI.jpg - the original builder of the house put a home run from the main panel in the basement up to the attic but instead of running on the floor supports like all of the other elec cables in the attic that feed other areas this one sits on one of the roof supports about a foot up. My question though is back to the concern that this is about two feet away from the attic opening stairs. Any concern here?

AtticCrossView - Shows my attic and the W shape I mentioned. This mainly for reference so you can see that from the attic floor to the roof ridge vent that its about four feet.


----------

